# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  30 πολύχρωμα είδη παπαγάλων.

## lagreco69

*Όμορφοι, έξυπνοι, πολύχρωμοι, εντυπωσιακοί, χαριτωμένοι, φανταχτεροί παπαγάλοι.* 


*Red Lory (Eos bornea)*
Ένα είδος παπαγάλου ενδημικό στην Ινδονησία και είναι περίπου 31 εκατοστά. Κατακκόκινο φτέρωμα με αποχρώσεις μπλε στα φτερά του και ένα πορτοκαλί ράμφος. Το αρσενικό είναι ίδιο με το θηλυκό.





*Sun Conure (Aratinga solstitialis)*
Παπαγάλος με έντονα χρώματα, μεσαίου μεγέθους που ζει στις βορειοανατολικές περιοχές της Νότιας Αμερικής. Ένα υπέροχο χρυσοκίτρινο φτέρωμα!! Το αρσενικό δεν ξεχωρίζει από το θηλυκό. Είναι απειλούμενο είδος. Είναι περίπου 30 εκατοστά και ζυγίζει 110 γραμμάρια. Μπορεί να μιμηθεί τον άνθρωπο.




*Australian King Parrot  (Alisterus scapularis)*
Ενδημικό είδος της Ανατολικής Αυστραλίας.  Έχει μήκος περίπου 43 εκατοστά. Σχετικά άγνωστο είδος, εκτός της Αυστραλίας. Σαν κατοικίδιο, δένεται πολύ με τον άνθρωπο και μπορεί να είναι πολύ αφοσιωμένο.




* Blue-crowned Lorikeet (Vini australis)*
Ένας παπαγάλος που βρίσκεται στα νησιά Σαμόα και Τόνγκα με μήκος μόλις 19 εκατοστά.
Το κυρίαρχο χρώμα είναι το πράσινο. Έχει κόκκινο χρώμα στο λαιμό και στην κοιλιά και ένα μπλε στέμμα στο κεφάλι




*Turquoise Parrot (Neophema pulchella)*
Ένας μικρός παπαγάλος, 20 εκατοστών, με έντονο τυρκουάζ χρώμαστο πρόσωπο. Το θηλυκό δεν έχει τόσο έντονα χρώματα όσο το αρσενικό. Βρίσκεται κυρίως στη Νέα Νότια Ουαλία και στη Βικτώρια.




* Violet-necked Lory (Eos squamata)*
Ενδημικό είδος στην Ινδονησία με μήκος 27 εκατοστά. Κόκκινο, μωβ και μπλε κάνουν έναν υπέροχο συνδυασμό χρωμάτων στο φτέρωμά του.





*Crimson Rosella (Platycercus elegans)*
Είδος που ζει στην Ανατολική και Νοτιοανατολική Αυστραλία. Το μήκος του φτάνει τα 36 εκατοστά. 




*Blue and Yellow Macaw (Ara ararauna)*
Το πουλί αυτό μπορεί να φτάσει τα 76-86 εκατοστά μήκος και σε βάρος τα 900-1300 γραμμάρια. Ζει κυρίως σε χώρες της Νότιας Αμερικής. Είναι πολύ δημοφιλές ως κατοικίδιο, λόγω της εντυπωσιακής εμφάνισης του, αλλά και της ικανότητάς του να μιλάει. Ένα έξυπνο και κοινωνικό πουλί.




*Yellow-backed Lorikeet (Lorius garrulus)*
Το είδος αυτό είναι ενδημικό στην Ινδονησία και είναι απειλούμενοκυρίως λόγω του εμπορίου, προκειμένου να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν κατοικίδιο. Το μήκος του φτάνει τα 30 εκατοστά. Το κόκκινο, το πράσινο, το πορτοκαλί είναι τα χρώματά του και κάποια είδη έχουν κίτρινο στην πλάτη.




*Golden Conure (Guaruba guarouba)*

Είναι γνωστό με το όνομα "βασίλισσα της Βαυαρίας". Ζει στα τροπικά δάση του Αμαζονίου και απειλείται από την αποψίλωσή τους, καθώς και από το παράνομο εμπόριο, προκειμένου να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως κατοικίδιο. (Πρόκειται για ένα προστατευόμενο είδος). 









*Yellow-bibbed Lorikeet (Lorius chlorocercus)*
Το είδος αυτό είναι ενδημικό στα νησιά του Σολομώντα. Έχει μήκος 28 εκατοστά. Είναι κυρίως κόκκινο, μαύρο πάνω στο κεφάλι του και πράσινο στα φτερά. Το ράμφος του είναι κόκκινο-πορτοκαλί και κάτω από τις φτερούγες του έχει γαλάζια φτερά.




* Lear's Macaw (Anodorhynchus leari)*
Ένα σπάνιο είδος, που ζει στη Βραζιλία, με έντονο μπλε χρώμα, μεγάλο ράμφος, βάρος 950 γραμμάρια και μήκος 75 εκατοστά. Έχει πάρει το όνομά του από τον συγγραφέα, ποιητή και καλλιτέχνη Edward Lear, ο οποίος δημοσίευσε σχέδια και ζωγραφιές παπαγάλων. Ένα από τα έργα του θύμιζε έντονα τον παπαγάλο αυτόν. (Είδος απειλούμενο προς εξαφάνιση). 




*Black-headed Parrot (Pionites melanocephalus)*
Το είδος αυτό, βρίσκεται σε δάση νότια του Αμαζόνιου και σε άλλες περιοχές της Νότιας Αμερικής. Ένας μικρός παπαγάλος, με μικρή ουρά, πράσινο, κίτρινο, λευκό χρώμα και ένα μαύρο "καπέλο" στο κεφάλι.



*Dusky Lory (Pseudeos fuscata)*
Η Ινδονησία, η Παπούα και η Νέα Γουινέα είναι οι χώρες που βρίσκεται αυτό το είδος. Με μήκος 25 περίπου εκατοστά, έχει κυρίως καφετί χρώματα, κόκκινο στην κοιλιά, λίγο κίτρινο στο κεφάλι  και πορτοκαλί ράμφος.



*Eastern Rosella (Platycercus eximius)*
Είδος που ζει στην νοτιοανατολική Αυστραλία και στην Τασμανία. Επίσης έχει εισαχθεί στη Νέα Ζηλανδία. Έχει μήκος 30 εκατοστά, κόκκινο χρώμα στο κεφάλι και λευκό στα μάγουλα. Το μαύρο, το μπλε και το πράσινο είναι τα χρώματα στις φτερούγες και στην ουρά του. Είναι έξυπνο και με εκπαίδευση μπορεί να μάθει να σφυρίζει ένα ευρύ ρεπερτόριο τραγουδιών.









*Eclectus Parrot (Eclectus roratus)*
Παπαγάλος που ζει στα νησιά του Σολομώντα, στη Νέα Γουινέα και στη βορειο-ανατολική Αυστραλία. Το χαρακτηριστικό αυτού του είδους είναι ότι το αρσενικό έχει τελείως διαφορετικό χρώμα από το θηλυκό. Το αρσενικό είναι πράσινο, ενώ το θηλυκό έχει έντονο μωβ και κόκκινο χρώμα. Είναι κοντόχοντρος με μήκος 35 εκατοστά.



*Black-winged Lorikeet (Eos cyanogenia)*
Ένας μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλος που φτάνει τα 30 εκατοστά σε μήκος, με φωτεινό κόκκινο χρώμα. Είναι ενδημικό στην Ινδονησία και θεωρείται ως ευπαθές είδος, στη λίστα IUCN με τα απειλούμενα είδη.



*Peach-faced Lovebirds (Agapornis roseicollis)*
Ζει σε άνυδρες περιοχές στη νοτιοδυτική Αφρική. Τα πουλιά αυτά είναι πολύ κοινωνικά. Τα lovebirds είναι γνωστή για τη στάση τους την ώρα που κοιμούνται: είναι το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο και στρέφουν το πρόσωπό τους το ένα προς το άλλο. Το μήκος τους φτάνει τα 17-18 εκατοστά.



*Black-capped Lorikeet (Lorius lory)*
Ένα πολύχρωμο πουλί, που ζει στη Νέα Γουινέα και στα γειτονικά νησιά. Το μήκος του φτάνει τα 31 εκατοστά και τρέφεται με γύρη, νέκταρ, λουλούδια, φρούτα και έντομα.



*Pohnpei Lorikeet (Trichoglossus rubiginosus)*
Είναι πουλί ενδημικό στο νησί της Pohnpei και στο γειτονικό Ahnd Atoll στην Μικρονησία. Έχει μήκος 24 εκατοστά και βάρος 80 γραμμάρια.









*Blue-throated Macaw (Ara glaucogularis)*
Πρόσφατες εκτιμήσεις δείχνουν ότι μόνο 100-150 πουλιά βρίσκονται στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον. Η κύρια αιτία είναι το εμπόριο, προκειμένου να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως κατοικίδια. Είναι ενδημικό πουλί σε μια μικρή περιοχή της Βολιβίας. Έχει μήκος 85 εκατοστά και ζυγίζει 750 γραμμάρια. (Άκρως απειλούμενο είδος.)



*Green-naped Lorikeet (Trichoglossus haematodus rubritorquis)*
Το φτέρωμά του έχει τόσα χρώματα, που θυμίζει ουράνιο τόξο.Κόκκινο, πράσινο, κίτρινο, μωβ, πορτοκαλί, δημιουργούν ένα απίστευτο αποτέλεσμα. Το είδος αυτό ζει στην Αυστραλία, Ινδονησία, Νέα Γουινέα, Παπούα και στα νησιά του Σολομώντα. Είναι μεσαίου μεγέθους με μήκος 25-30 εκατοστά και βάρος 75-157 γραμμάρια.




*Papuan Lorikeet (Charmosyna papou)*
Ένα είδος που ζει στην Ινδονησία, Παπούα και Νέα Γουινέα. Είναι γνωστό επίσης με τα ονόματα Stella's Lorikeet και Mount-Goliath Lorikeet. Το μήκος του φτάνει τα 25 εκατοστά και το βάρος του τα 90-115 γραμμάρια.




*Horned Parakeet (Eunymphicus cornutus)
*Ένα μεγάλο είδος με πράσινο χρώμα. Ζει στη Νέα Καληδονία. Στο κεφάλι του έχει δύο μαύρα φτερά με κόκκινες άκρες. Το κίτρινο, το κόκκινο, το μπλε είναι χρώματα στο φτέρωμά του.



* Red-collared Lorikeet (Trichoglossus rubritorquis)
*Ζει και δασικές περιοχές της βόρειας Αυστραλίας. Θεωρούνταν ως υποείδος του Rainbow Lorikeet, αλλά τώρα θεωρείται από τους ειδικούς ότι είναι ξεχωριστό είδος. Το ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό του είναι το κόκκινο-πορτοκαλί "κολάρο" του. 



*Budgerigar (Melopsittacus undulates)
*Δημοφιλής παπαγάλος, λόγω του μικρού μεγέθους και του παιχνιδιάρικου χαρακτήρα. Οι άγριοι  Budgerigar ζουν στις ξηρές περιοχές της Αυστραλίας και έχουν επιβιώσει στις σκληρές συνθήκες εδώ και πέντε εκατομμύρια χρόνια. Πράσινο, κίτρινο, μπλε και μαύρο τα χρώματα του φτερώματός του. Όσον αφορά στο όνομά του η λέξη melopsittacus προέρχεται από την Ελληνική γλώσσα και σημαίνει "μελωδικός παπαγάλος".




*Jenday Conure (Aratinga jandaya)*
Ένας παπαγάλος, μεσαίου μεγέθους με μακριά ουρά και με μήκος που φτάνει τα 30 εκατοστά. Πατρίδα του είναι η βορειο-ανατολική Βραζιλία.




*Western Rosella (Platycercus icterotis)*
Είναι το μικρότερο είδος των παπαγάλων Rosella και ζει στις νοτιοδυτικές περιοχές της Αυστραλίας. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι το κίτρινο χρώμα στα μάγουλα.


* Bronze-winged Parrot (Pionus chalcopterus)*
Ένα είδος μεσαίου μεγέθους, κοντόχοντρος με μήκος 28 εκατοστών, που ζει σε δασώδεις περιοχές της βορειοδυτικής Νότιας Αμερικής.


*Red-capped Parrot (Purpureicephalus spurius)*
Το κόκκινο "καπέλο" που φοράει στο κεφάλι του, είναι το χαρακτηριστικό αυτού του παπαγάλου. Το μήκος του είναι 34-38 εκατοστά και το βάρος του 105-125 γραμμάρια. Είναι είδος που ζει στην Αυστραλία.




Πηγή: Όμορφος κόσμος, μαγικός.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφα ολα τα ειδη! και κριμα για εκεινα που βρισκονται υπο εξαφανιση!  :sad:  Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Δημητρη!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Τελειο!!

----------


## kostas24

αχ...........κάποια στιγμή στο μέλον (σε καμιά 20 χρόνια) θα αφήσω τα timbrado μου και θα πάρω ένα *Blue and Yellow Macaw (Ara ararauna)*

----------


## Gardelius

Το αρθρο πολυ ενημερωτικο.Αψογη παρουσιαση Δημητρη, σ ευχαριστουμε!!!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## Ρία

μπράβο δημήτρη!! πολύ όμορφο άρθρο!! παραπάνω από τα μισά δεν τα ήξερα!! :Ρ κοίτα που τα μπάτζι έχουν επιβιώσει τόσα εκατομμύρια χρόνια!!!

----------


## geog87

πραγματικα αν μπορουσα να διαλεξω δεν ξερω ποιον θα πρωτοδιαλεγα...Δημητρη αγαπαμε Sun Conure (Aratinga solstitialis)εξαιρετικο πουλι!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τρομερα χρωματα εχουν αυτοι!!!
Ευχαρηστουμε για το αρθρα!!!  :Happy:   :winky:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Aαααχχχ!! αααχχχ!! και πάλι αχχχχ!!! Πόσο όμορφα είναι!!!!!!.................
Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη!!

----------


## ΒασιληςΠρ

ειχα εναν rainbow lorry!! φανταστηκη ομορφια και πολυ εξυπνος!

----------


## ΒασιληςΠρ

> αχ...........κάποια στιγμή στο μέλον (σε καμιά 20 χρόνια) θα αφήσω τα timbrado μου και θα πάρω ένα *Blue and Yellow Macaw (Ara ararauna)*


τοσα χρονια που ζουνε μαλλον πρεπει να βιαστεις!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## george92

συνχαριτηρια πολυ καλο αρθρο...!

----------


## kostas0206

Καταπληκτικό Αρθρο!!! Μπραβο!!!

----------


## Scarface

Πανεμορφα ολα τους!

----------


## blackmailer

πώς και δεν την είχε πάρει το μάτι μου αυτή τη συλλογή; υπέροχη πραγματικά...

----------


## GiannisKon

Πανέμορφα!Μπράβο!

----------


## panagiotis k

Δημήτρη προσκυνώ !!!!!!! Πολύ καλή παρουσίαση !!!!! Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσει κανείς.......

----------


## litsa kara

αγαπαω ροζελες αλλα οχι μονο.......να μπορουσα να ειχα ενα κηπο με ολα τους....

----------

